# Restored PTSB tracker, thinking of selling



## oakie2015 (23 Oct 2016)

We had our tracker restored at a rate of 1.15% as part of the PTSB redress scheme. Currently appealing through a solicitor but things are moving very slowly. Meanwhile we would like to sell up, we've outgrown our house. Has anyone moved and kept their tracker, or talked to PTSB about their options? How strict are they on deposit rules, how does it work if you are in negative equity? Ive read their booklets but would appreciate advice from anyone who has been through or going through the process, Thanks in advance


----------



## matan (29 Nov 2016)

Hi oakie2015 we also got our tracker restored 1.1% above ECB.  We did not appeal.  We have subsequently sold our house and moved to a different home for the same reasons as we had outgrown same.  We kept our tracker mortgage with PTSB but they have a product called Portable Tracker which basically means you can move but they add 1% onto your tracker so if you are currently 1.15% your new rate would be 2.15% above ECB.  I am not sure how it works with negative equity as we were not in that position but it can be done.  I know Brendan has previously posted a summary of this on the forum if you check it out.  You must also have the sale and purchase completed within a six month period or you will revert to variable.


----------

